# Canadian Pacific Steamship Co



## BEDDY (May 9, 2006)

I have a case regarding Canadian Pacific Steamshipwho has caused me a lot of headaches. It's not exactly something Norwegian related company. But what creates me a headache there, is that there is a Canadian company that well was started in Canada in 1880 years. Throughout the 1900s with Empress ships and several others, have London as their home port. Assuming that they have not had it all the time. For the ferries in their Canada is well ia. Registered in Montreal. And I can not seem to imagine that they have had London as their home port right from the start. So what I'm wondering. When they began to use London as their home port. Purely both Canadian Pacific Line and Canadian Pacific Railway. For example, S. S. Empress of Britain stands in Wikipedia with Canada as flag, but another website I visited says that she has London as their home port. And this does not make sense to me.
*So to make a story short and I'm wondering is this.
Was there a particular year they started using London. Did the company start with London as their home port such as New Zealand SS Co?? Are all their oceangoing CPS ships domiciled London??


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Hope this helps....

Pacific Steamships Ltd. was formed as Canadian Pacific Ocean Services Ltd. [CPOS] formed 1.10.1915. to manage the North Atlantic Fleet which was to include Allan Bros & Co. U.K. Ltd. which was implemented 10.1.1916 and officially incorporated 16.7.1916 with a head office London, U.K. It changed name 8.9.1921 to Canadian Pacific Steamships Ltd. becoming based Liverpool. i.e. Stewart, and other sources, are quite correct to domicile it as a UK company although the flag is associated with both Canada and UK. The successor to this, Canada Maritime Services Ltd. is based at Horley, U.K. 


Stephen


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

hope this helps
http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/cp.shtml


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

The original poster was looking for a ship s.s. EMPRESS OF BRITAIN registered in 'Canada'. Wikipedia. That is confusing because a ship is never registered in "Canada'... might be Montreal but not as Canada. We know the ships were definitely registered at London from 1916. Let me look a bit more and might to find on the earlier.


----------



## BEDDY (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the good answers. Learnt alot new stuff today


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh (Jan 5, 2006)

Anyone remember the "lock out"of around 50/51?WhenCPgot rid of the Canadian crews and re manned them with Brits, what was that all about?


----------

